# Covered Bridge - new design concept



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I quickly developed a new "covered bridge" design concept this morning (before sunrise) due to weather forecasts for hail and bad weather.

The design was done "on the fly" and without much preparation (basically no preparation), but the end result was effective.









Covered Bridge Design Concept


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Clever Youtube presentation! The cover over the bridge wasn't bad either. Well done!


----------

